# Alternating Exposures in Video or Exposure Bracketing in Burst Mode



## SCB (Dec 27, 2012)

Greetings!

I am part of a university research group trying to develop an  algorithm to produce HDR video for dynamic scenes. The group has  successfully produced HDR images for dynamic scenes without any  artifacts. The next step is to expand our algorithm to the temporal  domain and produce HDR video. To do this we would need a camera that  records frames with alternating exposures. If we alternate between 4  exposures then we believe our algorithm will combine them without the  artifacts that plague most state-of-the-art HDR video methods. However,  finding a camera to produce alternating exposures from frame to frame is proving  difficult...

Furthermore, I was wondering if it was possible to enable exposure  bracketing with continuous burst. I know that with the standard Canon  features there is a burst mode that at a given exposure will continue to  take pictures as long as the shutter button is pressed. However, as  soon as you enable exposure bracketing in this mode, the camera will  stop taking pictures after the bracket is captured. Is it possible to  allow the exposure bracketing to continue repeating as long as the  shutter button is pressed? I am curious about this feature for the 5D Mark II or the 1D MarkIV

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 27, 2012)

Check out Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki


----------



## SCB (Dec 27, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Check out Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki



Thank you for your reply. I have already posted there and am awaiting responses.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't really offer any input, but I would love to see some of the results!


----------



## SCB (Dec 28, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> I can't really offer any input, but I would love to see some of the results!



Hi Steve,

If you are interested, here is the link to the group's paper on HDR Imaging of dynamic scenes.

Robust Patch-Based HDR Reconstruction of Dynamic Scenes

Despite movement in the scenes, the algorithm can construct an HDR image without artifacts.

Thanks!


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 28, 2012)

Went to your link.   A very impressive result; hopefully, a refined and efficient version of your work will be available soon.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 28, 2012)

I think  remember seeing an HDR video.  I think they used 2 cameras.  But it was shooting a city scene far away so they can overlap the videos pretty well since it is far away even though the cameras were sitting at a different spot.  Pretty cool video.  Have you seen it?  That would be cool if you can do it with 1 camera.  

[video=vimeo;14821961]https://vimeo.com/14821961[/video]


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2012)

Magic lantern does it with one camera.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 28, 2012)

SCB said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really offer any input, but I would love to see some of the results!
> ...



Interesting stuff...


----------



## SCB (Dec 28, 2012)

> Pretty cool video.  Have you seen it?  That would be cool if you can do it with 1 camera.



It is an interesting video.

Here is the group's earlier project. They were able to do HDR video with one camera a few years ago.

A Versatile HDR Video Production System

There is a video at the bottom that explains it.

The previous project required hardware modifications, but our current research is attempting to produce true HDR video on a standard camera with no hardware modifications. Furthermore, like the HDR Imaging link in my previous post, this HDR video will not have artifacts from capturing dynamic scenes.


----------



## SCB (Dec 28, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Magic lantern does it with one camera.



Yes, unfortunately Magic Lantern only varies the ISO and does not capture multiple exposures. Thus, it is not true HDR. Our project is trying to enable HDR video without artifacts by varying the exposures.


----------

